# Expats Watch Out.....



## Serendipity2 (Feb 22, 2009)

I picked this up on another site and thought I would pass it along. The beginning shot across the bow of immorality by the morality police? Perhaps the next step will be outlawing sex between unmarried 'consenting adults'. If that happens we will see a tsanumi of expats racing for the exits and Thailand's economy will tank. Beware, the sex police may be coming to a place near you! 

"On April 16, another controversial law is being enforced. After that date, massage parlors can no longer employ anyone under the age of 40, and are required to register all employees as such. This will minimize the request by customers for "extra services" which can cause problems with marriages and minor wives."


Hmmmm, I wonder what a "minor wife" is! Could she be, perhaps, a wife other than the primary wife? 

Serendipity2


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2009)

Serendipity2 said:


> I picked this up on another site and thought I would pass it along. The beginning shot across the bow of immorality by the morality police? Perhaps the next step will be outlawing sex between unmarried 'consenting adults'. If that happens we will see a tsanumi of expats racing for the exits and Thailand's economy will tank. Beware, the sex police may be coming to a place near you!
> 
> "On April 16, another controversial law is being enforced. After that date, massage parlors can no longer employ anyone under the age of 40, and are required to register all employees as such. This will minimize the request by customers for "extra services" which can cause problems with marriages and minor wives."
> 
> ...


Pull t'other one! I know what date it is!

Many mia nois work in massage establishments of course


----------



## Serendipity2 (Feb 22, 2009)

frogblogger said:


> Pull t'other one! I know what date it is!
> 
> Many mia nois work in massage establishments of course



Maybe that's what's got some of their mnor husbands upset! Perhaps he think that 'service' should be reserved for him?  That said, just another example of how some fools in government love to f*** things up. They belong to the, "We're not happy until you're not happy" wing of the government. :/


----------



## King Silk (Feb 25, 2009)

Nice one S2...pull the other leg!


----------



## new2thai (Nov 10, 2007)

You ,along with hundreds of others were taken in by this April Fools Day joke,,,,,, soooo many replies like yours untill it dawned on everyone that they had been suckered !!!!


----------



## new2thai (Nov 10, 2007)

new2thai said:


> You ,along with hundreds of others were taken in by this April Fools Day joke,,,,,, soooo many replies like yours untill it dawned on everyone that they had been suckered !!!!


And, yes I know, IT could be possible, anything is possible in Thailand.


----------



## Serendipity2 (Feb 22, 2009)

new2thai said:


> And, yes I know, IT could be possible, anything is possible in Thailand.



Hmmm, was I the only one who got "sucked in" by the April Fools joke? 

My defense, such as it is, it was only March 31 "here"  I got tripped up on that pesky International Date Line. Still, as you point out, it COULD happen. Look at the "Sex and Moral Police" here in the USA for example. We have been inundated with stupidity in government to where EVERYTHING is illegal. And we're doing our best to spread OUR stupidity to the rest of the world. :/ 

Serendipity2


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2009)

Serendipity2 said:


> Hmmm, was I the only one who got "sucked in" by the April Fools joke?
> 
> My defense, such as it is, it was only March 31 "here"  I got tripped up on that pesky International Date Line. Still, as you point out, it COULD happen. Look at the "Sex and Moral Police" here in the USA for example. We have been inundated with stupidity in government to where EVERYTHING is illegal. And we're doing our best to spread OUR stupidity to the rest of the world. :/
> 
> Serendipity2


Nooooooooooooo comment.


----------



## Serendipity2 (Feb 22, 2009)

frogblogger said:


> Nooooooooooooo comment.



So, I AM the only idiot to get sucked in! Hey, every village needs an idiot. :/

By the way, frogblogger, that's one very lovely Cambodian lady on your site. I hope you're blissfully married to her. Stunning creature!


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2009)

Serendipity2 said:


> So, I AM the only idiot to get sucked in! Hey, every village needs an idiot. :/
> 
> By the way, frogblogger, that's one very lovely Cambodian lady on your site. I hope you're blissfully married to her. Stunning creature!


Married? Perish the thought, nor would I dream of ever getting too personal with someone whose cheeks are completely covered with exotic butterflies in compromising pose.


----------



## Serendipity2 (Feb 22, 2009)

frogblogger said:


> Married? Perish the thought, nor would I dream of ever getting too personal with someone whose cheeks are completely covered with exotic butterflies in compromising pose.




frogblogger,

She's STILL stunning!

I guess if a guy is going to make that fatal mistake of getting married he could do a lot worse. She should put a smile on one's face. For the good of mankind, I'll make that sacrifice! 

Serendipity2


----------



## Danny-boy (Dec 28, 2008)

Serendipity2 said:


> I picked this up on another site and thought I would pass it along. The beginning shot across the bow of immorality by the morality police? Perhaps the next step will be outlawing sex between unmarried 'consenting adults'. If that happens we will see a tsanumi of expats racing for the exits and Thailand's economy will tank. Beware, the sex police may be coming to a place near you!
> 
> "On April 16, another controversial law is being enforced. After that date, massage parlors can no longer employ anyone under the age of 40, and are required to register all employees as such. This will minimize the request by customers for "extra services" which can cause problems with marriages and minor wives."
> 
> ...


NO Disrespect but what absolute tosh.............so I guess they will follow everyone back to thier rooms and listen through the walls will they......


----------



## Serendipity2 (Feb 22, 2009)

Danny-boy said:


> NO Disrespect but what absolute tosh.............so I guess they will follow everyone back to thier rooms and listen through the walls will they......



Danny-boy,

That turned out to be an April Fools joke - and I was the only one [I think] who fell for it! Color me stupid. 

Serendipity2


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2009)

Serendipity2 said:


> Danny-boy,
> 
> That turned out to be an April Fools joke - and I was the only one [I think] who fell for it! Color me stupid.
> 
> Serendipity2


No worries S2, we've all been there, done that 



frogblogger said:


> Married? Perish the thought, nor would I dream of ever getting too personal with someone whose cheeks are completely covered with exotic butterflies in compromising pose.





Serendipity2 said:


> frogblogger,
> 
> She's STILL stunning!
> 
> ...


Now just how do you think I got to find out about said tattoos on her '"cheeks"?!


----------



## KhwaamLap (Feb 29, 2008)

Serendipity2 said:


> So, I AM the only idiot to get sucked in! Hey, every village needs an idiot. :/
> 
> By the way, frogblogger, that's one very lovely Cambodian lady on your site. I hope you're blissfully married to her. Stunning creature!


...the village idiot he was there siting on a pole,
pulling the foreskin over his head and whistling through the hole...


----------



## Serendipity2 (Feb 22, 2009)

frogblogger said:


> No worries S2, we've all been there, done that
> 
> 
> 
> ...


frogblogger,

Hmmm, must have missed that part. Are you saying that lovely creature from Phnom Penh had a collection of butterflies on her posterior? Perhaps she was a butterfly too.


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2009)

Serendipity2 said:


> frogblogger,
> 
> Hmmm, must have missed that part. Are you saying that lovely creature from Phnom Penh had a collection of butterflies on her posterior? Perhaps she was a butterfly too.


I'm a keen lepidopterologist, so it was of course all in the interests of science


----------



## Serendipity2 (Feb 22, 2009)

frogblogger said:


> I'm a keen lepidopterologist, so it was of course all in the interests of science



frogblogger,

I'm glad to hear you had a firm grip on the situation and kept a vigil on every butterfly, with no sudden moves that might scare or harm them! They are one of nature's most beautiful creatures. That said, don't frogs occasionally eat butterflies? 

Serendipity2


----------

